# What OEM tires on 330i ZHP????



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi all,

I have a question on what the stock tires on the 330i performance package might be. I believe that pictures from the auto show shows a set of Michelin Pilot Sports. Tirerack.com shows the 18' Pilot Sports as a YR speed rated tire. BMW is promising ZR rated tires for the ZHP package. It looks like the only 18' ZR rated tire that would fit the bill are the Dunlop SP Sport 9000s and Continental ContiSport Contact 2s. 

So the question for today is does anyone have a have a better idea of which set of tires will be shipped with the 330i ZHP? Do you guys think that BMW will be nice enough to ship the Michelins? 

:dunno: 



C.


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

A "y" rated tire has a much higher speed limit than a 'z' rated tire!

Z= 149 MPH
Y=186 MPH


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

All the pictures of the ZHP show Michelins, so I am assuming they will come with Michelins, which as mentioned correctly above, are Y-rated and that is the highest rating (180+ mph).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *All the pictures of the ZHP show Michelins, so I am assuming they will come with Michelins, which as mentioned correctly above, are Y-rated and that is the highest rating (180+ mph). *


I'd bet they will come with either Michelins or Contis


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

A Z rated tire is 149 + mph. The designation originated back in the days when there were hardly any cars that would do 149+.

There is no upper speed limit listed on Z ratings.

Some tires have a dual speed rating, eg 225/45 ZR 17 94W. 149+ plus but rated at 168mph.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Probably be the same choices as the current 18" wheel option: Michelins or Bridgestone RE-040.


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Probably be the same choices as the current 18" wheel option: Michelins or Bridgestone RE-040. *


Nice website! :thumbup:

Are your 18" wheels the same as will appear on the ZHP?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SteveMD said:


> *Nice website! :thumbup:
> 
> Are your 18" wheels the same as will appear on the ZHP? *


Thanks. No, the ZHP wheels are different and pictures can be found on a thread here someplace (suggested search term: LA auto show or ZHP). I believe type 71s will replace the M72s for the 18" wheel option for MY2004 production.

{edit} Here you go: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18588


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Thanks. No, the ZHP wheels are different and pictures can be found on a thread here someplace (suggested search term: LA auto show or ZHP). I believe type 71s will replace the M72s for the 18" wheel option for MY2004 production.
> 
> {edit} Here you go: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18588 *


Not that its self serving or anything, but I think I like my M72's better.......


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

2 questions:

(1) how much more expensive would it be to get replacement tires for these 18" wheels, versus replacement tires for the 17" wheels that come with the SP?

(2) how much more damage prone would the 18" wheels be compared to the 17" wheels on the SP?

(3) is there a difference in tire wear between the 17" and 18" tires?

wait, that's 3 questions.


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

dusterbuster said:


> *2 questions:
> 
> (1) how much more expensive would it be to get replacement tires for these 18" wheels, versus replacement tires for the 17" wheels that come with the SP?
> 
> ...


Just go to TireRack to price tires.

The 18" are closer to the ground thus closer to bumps, potholes, curbs.

I don't know about tire wear, I think any difference is insignificant.

I plan to sell or trade my ZHP 18" wheels. There are guys out there who would walk over their grandmom for 18" wheels.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

dusterbuster said:


> *2 questions:
> 
> (1) how much more expensive would it be to get replacement tires for these 18" wheels, versus replacement tires for the 17" wheels that come with the SP?
> 
> ...


1) Check www.tirerack.com for prices on tires. Generally, 18" tires cost more when compared to 17"s of the same speed rating.

2) Maybe it's an urban legend - I always believed that 18" are more prone to damage because of the fact that there's less sidewall/cushion between the wheel and the pot hole. But regardless, if you run ANY size wheel into a pot hole, you're going to risk damage.

3) Tire wear all comes down to how you drive the car.

C.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Was this question ever answered? What is the stock tire that comes with the ZHP? It's not an A/S, right?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

nope, not A/S

they are dedicated summer performance tires.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> nope, not A/S
> 
> they are dedicated summer performance tires.


Cool. Do you happen to know the exact ones? Are they the RE040's?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Was this question ever answered? What is the stock tire that comes with the ZHP? It's not an A/S, right?


No A/S....I got RE040s


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

its luck of the draw. depends on what the factory has at the time. if you have a good dealer, they might be willing to swap if they have another car in stock that has the tires you want.

i ended up conticrap contacts, ended up having to cough up the cash and swap them for S03s. well worth it IMHO


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Interesting... So you either get RE040's, which are good, or Continental ContiSportContact (1, not 2?), which everyone here hates. Are those the only two possibilities?


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

mine came with michelin pilot sports.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

swchang said:


> Interesting... So you either get RE040's, which are good, or Continental ContiSportContact (1, not 2?), which everyone here hates. Are those the only two possibilities?


There are only 2 tires that come as OEM on the ZHP. the Bridgestones RE040 or the Michelin Pilot Sports. I was disappointed when I saw that my car came with Bridgestones.  I was glad that the RE040 also come with rim protection like my S-03's. It will help minimize curb rash.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> There are only 2 tires that come as OEM on the ZHP. the Bridgestones RE040 or the Michelin Pilot Sports. I was disappointed when I saw that my car came with Bridgestones.  I was glad that the RE040 also come with rim protection like my S-03's. It will help minimize curb rash.


Ah, okay. So the Continental ContiSportContacts are for the 330i and 330i/SP?

You like the Michelins more? Why's that?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

swchang said:


> You like the Michelins more? Why's that?


The Michelins are grippier.  Unfortunately they do not last as long as the Bridgestones.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

I have 12k miles on the RE040's, and in general, I am very satisfied with them. I don't miss the Pilot Sport much. They both have pros and cons. Here are my observations:

- Very good dry traction. Not sure about wet since there's not much rain here in S. Cal. Definitely more than enough traction for street use. 

- One of the quietest tires I have ever had. Even in tight corners, it doesn't squeal. Excellent ride comfort. In this respect, the only tire that equals it is the Toyo T1-S. 

- Turn-in response is quite good but not as quick as the best max performace tires.

- Very obvious tramlining, especially when new. It seems to get better as mileage accumulates, but still there.

- Short treadlife compares to other similar tires. Not ridiculously though. I have 12k now, and about 40% left.

- Quite expensive to replace. For OEM, this is an outstanding tire.


----------



## Scrith (Sep 16, 2003)

My 2004, which I ordered in September and picked up on Monday Nov. 17, has Pilot Sports.


----------

